# That awesome moment...



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

When your hedgie falls asleep on your lap and you're trying not to move so you don't wake him/her up :mrgreen: 

What are some of your awesome hedgie moments?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Aww 

When I had opal out and she climbed up my bf just putting her front paws on him. And just looked at him. It made me so happy cause she is usually huffy around him


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

When he climbs up on me. Sits down next to my head and chirps


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

When Chocolate lays in my lap with his legs all sprawled out and he looks up at me with that "I love you momma" face. <3


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Awwwwww


I love the answers. Every time my husband puts his hand by Einstein, he'll start licking his hand and start snuggling with him. I'm kind of jealous. :lol:


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

When Pearl is in the mood to have her tummy rubbed and she opens herself up, kicks out her legs while laying on her back so we can rub her tummy, and she closes her eyes.  Also love the chirping and the splatting.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

this right here!


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Awwww! Einstein does that too!  it makes me giggle every time!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

pokey thinks hes a parrot


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

For me that awesome moment is when I pick a prickly Flower up, and she quickly un-rolls and lays down her quills almost instantly. To me that is the best thing ever, I love that she lays down her quills so fast.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, these are all so cute.  When Inky's feeling especially personable he'll walk up to you and stick his nose as high in the air as possible and paw at you and crawl onto your hand (or attempt to crawl up your leg, if you're standing and he's on the ground). He is always extra social when he's outside running around.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I love it when I wake Brillo up in the morning and he's a super grump. He'll give one big huff, sniff my hand and immediately relax and look up. "Mealies?!" :lol: He's such a little goober, I love it!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

This isn't as cutsie but I'm sure everyone can relate,
I love when I finally get that one nail cut that I've been trying to get at for DAYS!


----------



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*I've enjoyed reading all the awesome moments you've had with your hedgehog. I hope I will experience an awesome moment with mine, when I get her. Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pepper doesn't like to be cuddled too much. I'm usually chasing her around under the blanket, trying to get close to her. :roll: So it's really special when she will fall asleep either on my hand (& I can feel her warm belly), or curls up under my hand. 

Cholla's a big cuddler. So for him, I absolutely love it when he's in my lap, under the blanket, after a good cuddle & suddenly pops his head out & looks up at me. *swoon* I know he only wants mealies, but it always makes me laugh. 

Zoey used to run up Hedgie-Daddies shoulder whenever she was in his lap. And she would splat under my hand when we would cuddle.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Just had another awesome moment. 


It was the first time Einstein stood completely still on my stomach and just looked at me. 

Then I realized he was peeing all over me and it turned out to be an unawesome moment :lol:


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

EinsteinsMama said:


> Just had another awesome moment.
> 
> It was the first time Einstein stood completely still on my stomach and just looked at me.
> 
> Then I realized he was peeing all over me and it turned out to be an unawesome moment :lol:


Haaha that happened to my boyfriend a few nights ago and it ran off of him and got all over my bed and I had to wash everything. :x


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwwwww and Heeeeeeeeeee! I am really enjoying all of these "moments!"


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

I usually pet jez's nose. The other day I noticed his eyes were drooping. He scuffled a little and then turned on his side passed out.


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

When your hedgie tries to get under the covers with you to hide from the lights in the room


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I love watching Pliny eat, especially when he gets his dish of wet food (every other day with his sunshine factor). He gets so excited he almost starts hopping around. I can't even describe how cute it is. Might have to try and get a video!


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes! I would love to see a video of that lol.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I love it when I'm petting Milly and her eyes get droopy. I also love the way her little nose goes crazy and her top lip pulls up juuust enough to show her toofers whenever she smells something good. Oh, and when she huffs at me every single time I take her wheel out to clean it. And there was this one time she was lying on my chest and tucked her little nose into my neck. 

I think my favorite moments are when she's lying down on my chest and I can literally feel her whole body relax and sag when she finally decides it's OK to nap on me. And when she runs to me whenever she's scared.  

LOL, there isn't much about owning a hedgie that I don't appreciate!


----------



## Tabbikat (Dec 30, 2011)

EinsteinsMama said:


> Just had another awesome moment.
> 
> It was the first time Einstein stood completely still on my stomach and just looked at me.
> 
> Then I realized he was peeing all over me and it turned out to be an unawesome moment :lol:


LOL that's too funny!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That little staring contest I have with Harvey, then he just drifts off to sleep with a small sigh. <3


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

Very random moments, but I have two that are just awesome to me

1. Watching Alice lay in her little sleeping bag, stretched out perfectly to peek back out at me.

2. I was working super hard one week and took her out to lay on my chest. I guess I worked a little too hard because my fiancée took pictures of the two of us snoring in a cuddle moment. Awe<3


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

As cheesy as it might sound, so far everything has been an awesome moment for me regarding Agatha.
Everyone's replies in here made me smile so much. You all are adorable!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

My most awsome moment was when quillo stopped huffing and balling up when i took her out of her cage. Got her in july at 8 months old and it wasnt until almost december, before she finally started to interact with me. Now my favorite is when she falls asleep cuddling and will peak onw eye open at me if i move


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

... when you realise that the "quick" tummy rub has gone on for more than an hour and your hand is starting to fall asleep.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Awww... I love everybody's awesome moments!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

omg I just had one!

Hilde was sleeping in my lap and suddenly looked up at me and we locked eyes for a few seconds, Then she just layed her little head back down and went to sleep! alskjdflajsdflajs omg she's so cute.


----------

